# EET Simulated Exam



## Clemson CE P.E. (Apr 4, 2016)

How did everyone do?  I thought it was much more difficult than the actual exam was back in October...  I didn't do nearly as well as I would have liked, but I still did better than I did the last go around.  @matt267 PE How did you do on the simulated exam when you took the course?

I thought I was learning a ton in this class, but now I'm concerned about the actual test.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2016)

@Clemson CE

I did horrible on the simulated exam. I don't remember how I scored, but the AM was all but impossible for me. The water PM was hard, but doable. I was a bit demoralized. I worked with Nazrul and came up with a study plan for the remaining two weeks. Compared to the actual exam, the simulated exam was much, much harder.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 4, 2016)

EET simulated exam was hard as balls .... I got 57/80 which was the high score for my class. On the actual exam I think I got like 80/80 it was so easy compared to the EET exam.


----------



## Clemson CE P.E. (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you for confirming what I suspected. The practice exam will serve as a tremendous study tool, buy I guess I should not place too much weight on the score.


----------



## engineerChik (Apr 4, 2016)

I took the EET simulated exam this past weekend.....I did better in the Depth; the Breadth seemed very difficult. And it was online, so at 4 hours it shuts down...you don't even get "Stop writing, put your pencil down"...


----------



## engineerChik (Apr 4, 2016)

IT was very helpful...to choke on the simulated  exam...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2016)

@engineerChik

I wouldn't call it a "choke," it was more like extremely challenged.


----------



## Superlaker24 (Apr 4, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @Clemson CE
> 
> I did horrible on the simulated exam. I don't remember how I scored, but the AM was all but impossible for me. The water PM was hard, but doable. I was a bit demoralized. I worked with Nazrul and came up with a study plan for the remaining two weeks. Compared to the actual exam, the simulated exam was much, much harder.




I took the simulated exam and it was difficult yesterday. The Structural Depth was challenging. I did not do well on the simulated exam and ran out of time for both parts.

Some of the problems were tricky.

How are the simulated EET seismic exams? Are they more challenging then the exam? They seem like they are exactly from the homework and notes.

The Breadth and Depth simulated exams are more difficult than the homework and examples.

On the actual exam, did you use anything besides the EET binder of notes? Did you use the Civil Engineering Reference Manual or other references like the NCEES practice exam?


----------



## engineerChik (Apr 4, 2016)

It was definitely a reality check and very worthwhile.

The EET review has been amazingly helpful...


----------



## Clemson CE P.E. (Apr 4, 2016)

engineerChik said:


> It was definitely a reality check and very worthwhile.
> 
> The EET review has been amazingly helpful...


I would tend to agree with this.  EET has been an extraordinarily helpful study tool, and that test was a giant kick in the nuts for a reality check.


----------



## nkalenze (Apr 4, 2016)

I took the EET simulated exam (breadth and depth) last Fall.  I ended up not doing too well (26/40 for each session).  I ended up passing the NCEES test confidently.  I had done well on all other homework and practice exams from EET but the simulated exam was just tough.  My advice to you is to try to look at the simulated exam as a really good stepping stone and not be discouraged.  I truly believe the EET simulated exam was the best preparation I received because it seemed to be a wake-up call for me to really fine-tune location of materials, time management, and confidence.  I also really like that the simulated exam is given really close to the NCEES test.  This material is fresh in your mind and now you are almost at the finish line so just keep trying hard and you will get there.

Good luck!


----------



## Sheetu (Apr 5, 2016)

I am glad you guys feel so too! I got a 28/24 and I was pretty bummed thereafter. After reviewing their solutions I did realize I could have easily scored another 6-7 points (silly errors) in the Geotech depth if I had paid more attention to what I was punching in.so nervous!


----------



## geomane (Apr 5, 2016)

Sheetu said:


> I am glad you guys feel so too! I got a 28/24 and I was pretty bummed thereafter. After reviewing their solutions I did realize I could have easily scored another 6-7 points (silly errors) in the Geotech depth if I had paid more attention to what I was punching in.so nervous!


How is the geo depth review? I am planning to take the review for the October 2016 exam.


----------



## paigelida (Apr 7, 2016)

I am in the depth EET for WRE. Nazrul is awesome, I love the way he explains topics. This will be my third attempt and I have worked more problems this time around then the last 2 times combined. 

I got an 87% on the depth simulated. But I've also spent wayyy more time studying for the afternoon. 

I thought the morning simulated was extremely difficult and I got a 22/40 (55%). Combined that puts me at passing and I feel ready for the depth portion of the exam. But am very nervous for the morning.


----------



## Clemson CE P.E. (Apr 13, 2016)

In an effort to try and maximize my time before the exam, I decided to work through the NCEES Practice exam to see how I would do.  I purchased it for the last go around, but only thumbed through it and that was 6 months ago, so this was my first time actually working the problems.  I got through the breadth section with a 36/40 (90%) in less than 4 hours total (took some breaks to take care of 2 kids when it was needed).  I got halfway through the depth section and i'm sitting at 16/19 (84%).  I'm going to get through the last half tonight, but if I can keep that average, I'll feel pretty good going into Friday!

BTW, where's the April 2016 exam discussion thread?  I figured there would be another "what color will the pencil be" threads.


----------



## engineerChik (May 4, 2016)

nkalenze said:


> I ended up passing the NCEES test confidently.


I would LOVE to be able to make this sentence part of my vocabulary !!!!!


----------

